# postpolypectomy electrocoagulation syndrome



## flycliffyboo (Mar 30, 2010)

Does anyone have a suggestion for an ICD 9 code for "postpolypectomy electrocoagulation syndrome"?

Thanks,

Flycliffyboo


----------



## vj_tiwari (Mar 31, 2010)

Hey, I think if it's a belongs to the group of gastric surgery then 564.2. with symptoms stated below.

OR 998.1* if they mentioned any complication in chart (If not then 998.89).

Be'coz, Postpolypectomy electrocoagulation syndrome (also known as postpolypectomy syndrome and transmural burn syndrome) refers to the development of *abdominal pain*, *fever*, *leukocytosis*, and *peritoneal inflammation *in the absence of frank perforation that occurs after polypectomy with electrocoagulation.

Hope this helps.


----------

